# CCI Byte across Cable Operators



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

I'm trying to put together a list of how Cable Operators across the US handle the CCI Byte.

*It appears there isn't a way for me to update the poll. Please assume the downloaded content item really says, "Copy freely for all non-premium channels". *


Bright House Networks; Tampa Bay FL; CCI Byte 0x02 for all channels except locals
Charter Communications; Fort Worth TX; CCI Byte 0x00 for all channels except premiums
Comcast; ALL; Copy freely for all non-premium channels
Time Warner Cable; ALL; Copy once for all channels except locals
Verizon FiOS; ALL; Copy freely for all non-premium channels
Cox; ; TBD
RCN; ; TBD
Suddenlink; ; TBD
Grande; ; TBD



> Digital Signal Copy Protection Policies for TiVo Series3, TiVo HD and Premiere
> 
> TiVo Series3, and Premiere boxes are compliant Digital Cable Receiver (DCR) devices which use CableCARDs to receive high quality digital cable content in its native format. Since the Series3, TiVo HD and Premiere are DCR devices, in addition to the Macrovision rules for analog content, they must also comply with the content protection policies for Digital Cable content. These copy protection rules vary by content type, and in general, premium and pay channels will have more restrictive rules.
> 
> ...


Please reply to this message with your Cable Operator, Location (City, State), and CCI Byte setting for the non-local channels. I will update this post with the results.

If you already see your provider please reply anyway so I can confirm the information.

Thanks in advance for your help compiling this list!

~Sam


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Just found this thread --> http://community.charter.com/t5/TV-and-Equipment/Almost-all-non-premium-channels-have-quot-copyonce-quot-flag-set/td-p/18425

I will update post 1 with this information and wait for confirmation from some readers on TCF.


----------



## Rucker (Sep 21, 2006)

What does downloaded content via internet (like Amazon Instant) have to do with CCI via cable?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Rucker said:


> What does downloaded content via internet (like Amazon Instant) have to do with CCI via cable?


I think the CCI Byte is set a certain way on downloaded movies. I need to figure out how to update the Poll.


----------



## Rucker (Sep 21, 2006)

AFAIK, CCI is specific to cablecard. That's not the only copy protection scheme recognized by Tivo, though.

In my case with RCN, I've only seen copy restrictions on premium channels such as Showtime. And not all programming on a specific channel like Showtime has had it.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Cox is not consistent across all markets, others will need to contribute for a complete accounting.

*Listing of all Cox Markets*
*Arizona - All but Locals are 0x02, Copy Once*
Arkansas
California - Orange County
California - Rancho Palos Verdes
California - San Diego
California - Santa Barbara
Connecticut
Florida - Central Florida
Florida - Gulf Coast
Georgia - Middle Georgia
Idaho - Sun Valley
Kansas
Louisiana
Nebraska - Omaha
Nevada - Las Vegas
Ohio - Cleveland
Oklahoma 
Rhode Island
Virginia - Hampton Roads
Virginia - Northern VA
Virginia - Roanoke


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

This poll doesn't make sense. Cable companies don't protect Amazon video content. Amazon sets an copy flag on their downloaded content. This is different than the CCI byte and has nothing to do with cable companies (Amazon is using a protection flag designed by TiVo for downloaded content only on TiVos). I think the poll should probably have all digital channels besides locals are set to copy once or only premiums are set to copy once.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

There is already a Copy Protection Tracking Thread Here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=451107


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have Charter cable. Until recently nothing was protected. However over the summer they started using SDV and at the same time the started protecting the premium channels. However that's it, all the other digital stations are still unprotected.

Dan


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> Cox is not consistent across all markets, others will need to contribute for a complete accounting.
> 
> Virginia - Northern VA


Cox NoVA locked down everything but the locals, and a channel or two they may have forgotten which I won't name, when I was a customer ending about a year ago.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Verizon FIOS doesn't copy protect ANY channels, even premium.


----------

